# looking for 80 to 150 kW motor



## Linukas (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

there are realy light and powerful motors:
http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-motors.html
two of them must be good for ~140kW

--
Linas


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

And what about this?

http://www.alibaba.com/member/us107759187/search/product?IndexArea=product_en&SearchText=raser%20Symetron&fl=y&d_pid=257894230&d_type=sp


Anyone ever heard of Raser and their products? Insane prices?


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Linukas said:


> Hello,
> 
> there are realy light and powerful motors:
> http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-motors.html
> ...


no power curves; "Power dc 1 min / 2 min / cont - Not tested yet"

site smells fishy - looks like they just trying to sell something - stuck some pictures and some tec.info without good idea what it is and what its for


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

sourcefinder said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a light 80 to 150 kW motor and a controller.
> 
> ...


 
Check with CroDriver the BMW racer, I believe he mentioned that he has something in developement along the lines of what you want. He even had real pictures.


----------



## Linukas (Feb 22, 2011)

gor said:


> no power curves; "Power dc 1 min / 2 min / cont - Not tested yet"
> 
> site smells fishy - looks like they just trying to sell something - stuck some pictures and some tec.info without good idea what it is and what its for


Please see closer, they tested it, there is their last tests:
http://www.enstroj.si/News/detailed-data-of-emrax-motor.html

I know that these motors are best according to price/weight/power, maybe there are better solution...

--
Linas


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

Linukas said:


> Please see closer, they tested it, there is their last tests:
> http://www.enstroj.si/News/detailed-data-of-emrax-motor.html
> 
> I know that these motors are best according to price/weight/power, maybe there are better solution...
> ...


ok, tested -41 max for 1 min so far 
still, "Power dc 1 min / 2 min / cont.--- 50 / 40 / 33---Not tested yet"

- well, may be soon they'll figure out what "dc supply" they need for testing and will be able to deliver


----------

